# Oops... The Story Was Made Up. Apologies accepted.



## kev74 (Mar 22, 2008)

From the ACORN Thread, the story about the woman who was robbed and had a "B" carved in her face by and Obama supporter was made up.

Police: McCain volunteer made up robbery story (Link)


> PITTSBURGH - A McCain campaign volunteer made up a story of being robbed, pinned to the ground and having the letter "B" scratched on her face in a politically inspired attack, police said Friday.
> 
> Ashley Todd, 20-year-old college student from College Station, Texas, admitted Friday that the story was false and was being charged with making a false report to police, said Maurita Bryant, the assistant chief of the police department's investigations division. Police doubted her story from the start, Bryant said.
> 
> ...


Now, all of you who made derogatory comments about liberals and Democrats in response to this allegation, please feel free to post your apologies here. :watching:


----------



## zhurdan (Mar 21, 2008)

And to think she coulda got away with it if she wasn't such a retard to scratch the "B" in backwards!!! HAHAHAHAHAA:mrgreen::anim_lol: Dee de deeee... it's a mirror dumba$$ (someone kick her in the face please)

Zhur


PS. I'm not apologetic for someone elses stupidity, this chick needs to be locked up for being stupid!


----------



## unpecador (May 9, 2008)

Crazy *B*itch!


----------



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

kev74 said:


> From the ACORN Thread, the story about the woman who was robbed and had a "B" carved in her face by and Obama supporter was made up.
> 
> Police: McCain volunteer made up robbery story (Link)
> 
> Now, all of you who made derogatory comments about liberals and Democrats in response to this allegation, please feel free to post your apologies here. :watching:


Yep, she's pretty stupid... But I'm quite sure I can find plenty more stories like this if look around abit. Give me 1 minute... :smt023

ok..........


> *Obama supporter attacks McCain supporter at Chili's*
> 
> PORT ST. LUCIE, FL (WFLX) - Passion over this year's presidential election turns violent.
> Port St. Lucie Police arrested 26-year-old Johnny Morales for attacking a John McCain supporter.
> ...


I'm going to keep going...



> *Man Endorsing Obama Attacks Elderly Woman Supporting McCain in NY*
> 
> While the Democrat-leaning media continues to scare undecided voters with bedtime stories about some mythical angry McCain supporter whom nobody has seen, here is a real district attorney's complaint documenting an unprovoked assault by an enraged Democrat against a McCain volunteer in midtown Manhattan: "Defendant grabbed the sign [informant] was holding, broke the wood stick that was attache *More..*d to it, and then struck informant in informant's face thereby causing informant to sustain redness, swelling, and bruising to informant's face and further causing informant to sustain substantial pain."
> 
> ...


as for apologizing... yeah right!


----------



## Old Padawan (Mar 16, 2007)

It is awfully convenient having someone on our bulletin that can accept apologies on behalf of the Democratic party. Thanks for being there for us.


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

Old Padawan said:


> It is awfully convenient having someone on our bulletin that can accept apologies on behalf of the Democratic party. Thanks for being there for us.


Can he also take care of accepting blame?

Just curious; for future reference, of course...:mrgreen:


----------



## Old Padawan (Mar 16, 2007)

DJ Niner said:


> Can he also take care of accepting blame?
> 
> Just curious; for future reference, of course...:mrgreen:


He probably could. It will never be necessary, the left makes no mistakes and is blameless.


----------



## kev74 (Mar 22, 2008)

Oh what the heck... I'll accept any and all blame, whether or not I did anything wrong. 

"I'm sorry honey. I'll try not to let it happen again." - these words are very familiar to me. :smt022


----------



## Old Padawan (Mar 16, 2007)

kev74 said:


> Oh what the heck... I'll accept any and all blame, whether or not I did anything wrong.
> 
> "I'm sorry honey. I'll try not to let it happen again." - these words are very familiar to me. :smt022


yer killin me Smalls. :smt082:smt082:smt082


----------



## thomasward00 (Jan 3, 2008)

kev74 said:


> From the ACORN Thread, the story about the woman who was robbed and had a "B" carved in her face by and Obama supporter was made up.
> 
> Police: McCain volunteer made up robbery story (Link)
> 
> Now, all of you who made derogatory comments about liberals and Democrats in response to this allegation, please feel free to post your apologies here. :watching:


Why are you on a handgun website? Don't you have a gay pride parade to attend?


----------



## unpecador (May 9, 2008)

thomasward00 said:


> Don't you have a gay pride parade to attend?


What gives you that impression?


----------



## kev74 (Mar 22, 2008)

thomasward00 said:


> Why are you on a handgun website? Don't you have a gay pride parade to attend?


You've got a problem with me pointing out an inaccuracy in the media that was propagated for political purposes?


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

thomasward00 said:


> Why are you on a handgun website? Don't you have a gay pride parade to attend?


That's about enough of that. There is nothing mutually exclusive about being gay and a gun owner: http://www.pinkpistols.org/index2.html. Comments about a forum member's sexual preferences are out of bounds.
_
• POST CONTENT: Choose appropriate language. "Flaming", insults, name-calling, and foul language are not acceptable. Any material (including topic titles, links, avatars, images and signatures) that, is hostile, harassing, defaming, derisive, offensive or abusive will not be allowed, and will result in the post being edited or removed from view. We do not allow personal attacks on other members either in public forums. _

PM inbound, *thomasward00*.


----------



## thomasward00 (Jan 3, 2008)

Mike Barham said:


> That's about enough of that. There is nothing mutually exclusive about being gay and a gun owner: http://www.pinkpistols.org/index2.html. Comments about a forum member's sexual preferences are out of bounds.
> _
> • POST CONTENT: Choose appropriate language. "Flaming", insults, name-calling, and foul language are not acceptable. Any material (including topic titles, links, avatars, images and signatures) that, is hostile, harassing, defaming, derisive, offensive or abusive will not be allowed, and will result in the post being edited or removed from view. We do not allow personal attacks on other members either in public forums. _
> 
> PM inbound, *thomasward00*.


Wow, lol I've stumbled upon a liberal gun website....


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

thomasward00 said:


> Wow, lol I've stumbled upon a liberal gun website....


No, you've stumbled upon a website that requires its members to respect each other and the general public, and not make gun owners look like bigoted morons. Apparently you just don't get it though.


----------



## babs (Nov 30, 2007)

Mike Barham said:


> That's about enough of that. There is nothing mutually exclusive about being gay and a gun owner: http://www.pinkpistols.org/index2.html. Comments about a forum member's sexual preferences are out of bounds.


... Oh dang!!! Day got guns too!!! Hey I saw a Sig on Bud's they need! No joke.. That thing was pinker than dambit! hehehehehehe










See how armed citizens creates a polite society.. If everyone's packin', folks tend to be more courteous. It's all good. Dunno if getting shot with one of these would be worse, but it sure would be to a guys ego.
:smt1099


----------



## Old Padawan (Mar 16, 2007)

Heh... juvenile.

He didnt last long.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Old Padawan said:


> Thomasward00 is banned. He is no longer a member. As I read the rules, I can now say nasty things about his pusillanimous juvenile homophobic statements. Is that correct?


Sigh.

_• POST CONTENT: Choose appropriate language. "Flaming", insults, name-calling, and foul language are not acceptable. Any material (including topic titles, links, avatars, images and signatures) that, is hostile, harassing, defaming, derisive, offensive or abusive will not be allowed, and will result in the post being edited or removed from view. We do not allow personal attacks on other members either in public forums. _

In the immortal words of Achmed the Dead Terrorist, "Silence!"


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

I really don't see this thread going anywhere productive.

It's already generated 2 warnings and a ban...


----------

